# Beginner Slingshot for killing Pigeons ?



## calcifar

I am situated in the south east, UK.

Hello,

I am trying to find ways to get rid of the pigeons, in the trees, infront of my apartment bedroom.

I own a barnett diablo, but found this catapult somewhat difficult to aim well with.

Where could I turn for a beginner friendly Slingshot, with decent power and range to kill humanely, which allows me to become accurate without months of training ?

My arms are also somewhat longer than average, I found the diablo bands to be a bit too short to draw all the way back to my cheek for aiming, while extending my other arm completely.

Are there any specific models and makes you could point me towards, couple with which bearings to get ?

For some background info:

My landlord/ Building managment doesnt do anything about this issue, yet the pigeons are inhabiting some large trees, which are 6 meters from my third floor bedroom, en mass. 4:30 AM I will be woken up, daily, by loud cooing noises.

The pest contractors Ive found usually charge alot and as a poor student I honestly dont have the spare cash to waste.

Again, my landlord wont act and I currently have no options of moving, have to sort this issue myself somehow.

I dont want to do this for fun or sports but in order to preserve my sleep and lower my stress levels.

Furthermore, the birds are nesting everywhere around the building, clogging up drains, covering cars and floors in droppings and generally just being overcrowded and noisy.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## SmilingFury

No matter what slingshot you choose, you are going to need months of practice to get to a level of proficiency that humane kills require. There is no shortcut around this. If you rush, you will not be ready. You will injure and torture more than eliminate.

I understand that you are frustrated with your situation, but slingshots and catapults are not the right answer for you.

You might want to make a small investment in some earplugs rather than trying killing a whole flock of pidgeons (and more than likely injuring many along the way).

NO, there is no such thing as a "beginner slingshot for killing pidgeons " because you need to be more than a beginner to hunt properly.

If your intention is to try to kill pidgeons with no regard for doing it properly and without wasting the game you take, then just jog on. You will get a fair amount of push back here since your original question is not in line with a commonly held standard of hunting ethics which is embraced here.

Good luck with the search for good earplugs!!
Be well,
SF


----------



## calcifar

SmilingFury said:


> No matter what slingshot you choose, you are going to need months of practice to get to a level of proficiency that humane kills require. There is no shortcut around this. If you rush, you will not be ready. You will injure and torture more than eliminate.
> 
> I understand that you are frustrated with your situation, but slingshots and catapults are not the right answer for you.
> 
> You might want to make a small investment in some earplugs rather than trying killing a whole flock of pidgeons (and more than likely injuring many along the way).
> 
> NO, there is no such thing as a "beginner slingshot for killing pidgeons " because you need to be more than a beginner to hunt properly.
> 
> If your intention is to try to kill pidgeons with no regard for doing it properly and without wasting the game you take, then just jog on. You will get a fair amount of push back here since your original question is not in line with a commonly held standard of hunting ethics which is embraced here.
> 
> Good luck with the search for good earplugs!!
> Be well,
> SF


What would be a good beginner slingshot in order to learn to and practice to that point of proficiency, does it even matter which ones here I choose ?

Also, I see the same question asked here :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41753-what-is-the-best-beginner-slingshot-for-hunting/

And members seem to be quite helpful.


----------



## treefork

Check out the hunting section for more discussion. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Imperial

get a cat up in that tree. . .

or get a water gun that reaches and annoy them to where they will want to move . . .

or cut down the fkn tree


----------



## JediMike

Mate the issue for you seems to be long arms if I read it right. One solution to that problem is to buy a slingshot that shoots with bands. Most slingshot bands stretch good and far.

Fit them to a Y shaped stick that suits your hand size and you're GTG, all for about six bucks. If you wanted to buy hardware, check out pocketpredator in the vendors area (Bill Hayes also has some great instructional shooting videos on his site).

That said, flinging rocks out an apartment window in the city sounds like it has "bad idea" written all over it, even once you get your skills to a level where it's humane.


----------



## wll

You do realize that a generic commercial slingshot will shoot in the range of 200 yds. i really don't think you want to be launching deadly missiles that far.... for me it sounds like the wrong thing to use.

If you have neighbors, you have a tough one to deal with, I don't know what to tell you on that one.

wll


----------



## oldmiser

I read some place on line they make noise maker's that make a loud Bang sound...could be the answer as no Harm to any neighbors things or cars

It might be worth to do a google search how to scare off birds.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## New dog old tricks

Go get yourself a .22 air rifle. It takes months of practice to get good enough to kill humanly. Living in england my self I know you can get some reasonable air rifles without a licence. In the mean time practice loads. If you are looking for a good Catty, I think you should look up pet hogan at milbroproshot.uk or gamekeeper catapults.


----------



## JonM

A pellet or bb gun would solve your problem in short order. You would need to clean up after yourself to keep the neighbors happy.


----------

